# Armada TV add in



## rsg (Apr 11, 2004)

Does anyone know how to add an LCD screen to the fold down storage holder in the Armada? I have seen an after market kit at mobilevideo4less.com for $549 but I know I can get an LCD for much less than that, and the fold down holder looks almost the same as the stock LCD in the Armada.
So any ideas on the largest LCD size I can get and how to install it?
Thanks.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

well, we need dimensions of the fold down storage box before we can recommend a screen

LxWxH


----------



## ockevin (Oct 18, 2005)

The biggest that will fit is a 9" screen. Myron and Davis makes a kit that fits exactly and replaces the storage bucket.

You want to do it yourself, most people use a 7" in the storage bucket, (factory location for the screen if so equipped) and fabricate a trim plate for it.


----------

